# After switching on Sage Barista keeps pumping water to the drip trey. Video.



## Robert QBKey (12 mo ago)

Hi All,

Firstly I would like to introduce myself and say that people on this forum are amazing and did help me a lot.

I'm a happy owner of Sage Barista, well I was as recently my machine died  and for about two weeks I'm drinking instant coffee 🤮

The machine broke and water pump stopped working. I have replaced it however now it's the problem is that after switching on Sage Barista keeps pumping water (nonstop) and this water ends up in the drip tray. I have also replaced solenoid valves, but this did not helped Please have a look on video:






Maybe someone had similar issue?


----------



## Confuzzled12345 (11 mo ago)

Robert QBKey said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Firstly I would like to introduce myself and say that people on this forum are amazing and did help me a lot.
> 
> ...


Mine is doing this too after a pump change, any fix found yet?


----------

